# Je soussigné(e) / J'ai, huissier soussigné,...



## PAJARITA49

Hola de nuevo, vengo con otra duda, tengo que rellenar unos documentos. La frase es Je soussigné (e), Mi Nombre, ayant étudié...y sigue. Mi duda es: ¿Que es exactamente lo que significa soussigné?Tengo entendido que significa al asi como: ¿yo el abajo firmante? ¿Que significa esa otra e que está detras entre parentesis?

Muchas gracias.


----------



## Paquita

Si, significa yo el abajo firmante
La "e" es la de soussign*ée* = *la *abajo firmante ....


----------



## Clessidra

Exactamente como dice paquit&.
Un saludo.


----------



## PAJARITA49

Muchisimas gracias a los dos, no os imaginais lo que me habeis ayudado. (¡¡¡sobre todo por la rapidez!!!) Gracias de nuevo.


----------



## Ushyy

Hola a todos y todas

Alguien podría ayudarme a traducir la expresión francesa que se utiliza en las cartas formales :

" *Je soussignée Madame F......................... B..................... certifie sur l'honneur que.*.."

No sé como traducir en español la expresión "*Je sousignée*"

GRACIAS por ayudarme


----------



## Tina.Irun

> " *Je soussignée Madame F..........B........ certifie sur l'honneur que.*.."


Hola:
Como mencionado por Paquit&: "*la abajo firmante*, ..." - ver ejemplos aquí: http://www.google.com/search?q=je+soussign%C3%A9e+la+abajo+firmante&rls=com.microsoft:es:IE-SearchBox&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&sourceid=ie7&rlz=1I7GGIT_es


----------



## Ushyy

MUCHAS GRACIAS por resolver mi duda.


----------



## swift

Buenas noches:

¿Podría decirse también "el suscrito / la suscrita"?

Saludos,


swift


----------



## Pohana

swift said:


> ¿Podría decirse también "el suscrito / la suscrita"?
> 
> swift



Bonne nuit:

En efecto swift, en documentos legales se debe utilizar _el suscrito/la suscrita_, el término _abajo firmante_ se utiliza en comunicados publicos. 

À +
Pohana


----------



## swift

Buenos días Pohana, y buenos días a todos:

Un artículo interesante, para los curiosos, para los amantes de los detalles, para los porfiados...

Saludos,


swift


----------



## MoonLight_lights

Hola:

¿Qué ocurre cuando puede ser tanto hombre como mujer? ¿Se deja en masculino o se ponen ambos?


*Je soussigné* ________________ Né le ______________
 
Intentos:
 
El suscrito/la suscrita ___________ Né le ________
El suscrito __________ Né le.
 
Espero respuestas. Mil gracias....


----------



## swift

Hola Moonlights:

Tu consulta es interesante. Nunca he visto ese caso, pero si fuera necesario lo resolvería de este modo:

El/la suscrito/a, _______________________, nacido/a el _____________________.

¿Qué te parece?

Saludos,


swift


----------



## janpol

Il me semble que la formule correcte est :
"Je, soussigné XXX  XXX, certifie que... " ce qui serait logique, "soussigné nom et prénom"  étant apposé à "je".


----------



## Clessidra

La propuesta de swift me parece interesante.
Saludos


----------



## MoonLight_lights

swift said:


> Hola Moonlights:
> 
> El/la suscrito/a _______________________, nacido/a el _____________________.
> 
> ¿Qué te parece?


 

Muchas gracias, Swift. Creo que es una buena solución 

PD: Disculpa mi ignorancia, pero en francés "soussigné" es para referirse a un hombre y "soussignée" a una mujer?


----------



## swift

MoonLight_lights said:


> ¿En francés "soussigné" es para referirse a un hombre y "soussignée" a una mujer?



Exacto .


----------



## Clessidra

Suscribo lo dicho por swift...
Saludos


----------



## trebuh

Bonjour,
Quelqu'un peut-il m'aider à traduire en espagnol l'expression "j'ai, Huissier soussigné". Merci


----------



## Gévy

Bonjour Trebuh et bienvenue parmi nous !

Je pense que je formulerais ça ainsi:

El abajo firmante, (nombre si te lo dan), ujier, ...

Mais ujier n'est peut-être pas le titre idéal, il se peut qui'il s'agisse du "secretario".

De quel document s'agit-il ? Si te ponen al principio "J'ai", es que debe seguir algún participio a continuación o la cosa que tiene en su posesión (tener/ haber ¿?), pero no nos lo has puesto.

Bisous

Gévy


----------

